# Midget gets a bath!!



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Oh dear, its bathtime, and like most dogs, Midget is never to happy when we say its bathtime! (Disappearing act!)


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

aaaaawww mom, do i hafta?


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

AAAwwwww sweet doggie!!


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

cute lookin pup

I like #1 and #3 the best, but they are all good.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

Midget is a cutie......


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

HI.
can you tell me what kind of dog is that..
thanks!!!!!


----------

